# Help with choosing a goggle + Anyone seen something green?



## ifresh21 (Oct 19, 2009)

*Help with choosing a goggle [non technical - what looks good with jacket/helmet]*

Hi,

I have this helmet and have been looking for some goggles to go with it. Helmet :









How do you think these would look with it









Has anyone seen any similar goggles with that green color I am looking for? 

Thank you!


----------



## JayCal (Nov 27, 2010)

I've been looking at those anon hawkeyes too, but as for other goggles, maybe you'd like these
http://www.electricvisual.com/wp-content/uploads/products/goggles/spherical/EG0510015-BGDC.jpg
Electric EG2


----------



## LvdT (Jan 13, 2011)

I wouldn't buy both in green, the colors will never match and I think that won't look good...

Btw, if you get Anon-goggles, you might wanna look at a RED helmet. They are made to fit on eachother, and besides that, you should always try to see if you don't get a gap between goggle and helmet. That's just for idiots


----------



## ifresh21 (Oct 19, 2009)

LvdT said:


> I wouldn't buy both in green, the colors will never match and I think that won't look good...
> 
> Btw, if you get Anon-goggles, you might wanna look at a RED helmet. They are made to fit on eachother, and besides that, you should always try to see if you don't get a gap between goggle and helmet. That's just for idiots



The green goggles are nice but unfortunately I won't be wearing any yellow so it wont work.

You might be right lydt - I might have to make a new plan. 

I was only getting the goggles based on the theory that I want them to match the helmet - otherwise, anon is probably overpriced. Idk though - I might just have to go to the store with the helmet and try stuff on (duh).

Or use my current goggles.


Do you guys recommend spherical lenses over flat? Is it a significant difference? I have flat $50 smiths right now - Idk if it is worth it to upgrade to spherical


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

The biggest benefit of spherical lenses is that they offer more field of vision without distortion. This is why the biggest goggles out there are all spherical lenses. You just can't make goggles like the EG2 with flat lenses because things will start to get distorted.

If flat lenses have been working for you and you don't mind the FOV, then stick with em.


----------



## ifresh21 (Oct 19, 2009)

Leo said:


> The biggest benefit of spherical lenses is that they offer more field of vision without distortion. This is why the biggest goggles out there are all spherical lenses. You just can't make goggles like the EG2 with flat lenses because things will start to get distorted.
> 
> If flat lenses have been working for you and you don't mind the FOV, then stick with em.


I always notice the frame of the lenses. Seems like a small fov

Shouldn't it be more? Like should I be able to roll my eyes to the side like I can without goggles and see things?


ALSO What do you guys think about these







And I can get a great price ($50) - but that also means it is a cheaper goggle. It is scott and MSRP is only $95. Does that make it bad? Is Scott a respected brand when it comes to goggles? Or will anon or smith or electric (or some other brand) be a better goggle?

Edit: Just realized that is a green goggle again  . Everyone agree that that will look bad with the helmet? If so, what is a good color? What about a light blue or something? Here is my jacket








My pants are are a very rich green - they match at least one of the color swatches on the jacket 

Thanks for the help!


----------



## OldNo.7 (Mar 7, 2010)

I don't know if you're still considering the green Hawkeyes but they have the exact color on geartrade if you don't mind buying used. My entire goggle collection was purchased through geartrade and I highly recommend them if price is an issue. The Hawkeyes are a great goggle by the way, my second favorite behind the EG2's. GearTrade - Anon - Hawkeye Goggle Absinthe/Green Solex, One Size - Ex


----------



## ifresh21 (Oct 19, 2009)

OldNo.7 said:


> I don't know if you're still considering the green Hawkeyes but they have the exact color on geartrade if you don't mind buying used. My entire goggle collection was purchased through geartrade and I highly recommend them if price is an issue. The Hawkeyes are a great goggle by the way, my second favorite behind the EG2's. GearTrade - Anon - Hawkeye Goggle Absinthe/Green Solex, One Size - Ex


Na ill pay extra for new  Thanks for the advice though.

How do you think the green hawkeye would look with the helmet and jacket?


----------



## OldNo.7 (Mar 7, 2010)

Well.. to each their own but personally I'd go for a different color. You have a green helmet and partially green jacket, I think going green on goggles would be a color overkill. I really don't know what color goggles i'd get with that combination, blue? black? I'm really no help when it comes to style, I just wear whatever.


----------



## ifresh21 (Oct 19, 2009)

OldNo.7 said:


> I think going green on goggles would be a color overkill


I think I agree.

Anyone have any goggle suggestions? 


I need them by Saturday cuz I am going away soon. So I have to order wit da quickness.

Thanks follks


----------



## crazyface (Mar 1, 2008)

Smith Phenoms are my favorit goggles. I don't know about the colors or how much you want to spend, but I would definitely suggest these to anyone.


----------



## JayCal (Nov 27, 2010)

Mind you i'm no fashion guru...but i think these goggles would look cool with your setup
http://www.electricvisual.com/wp-content/uploads/products/goggles/spherical/EG0510007-BGDC.jpg
with your jacket at least


----------



## ifresh21 (Oct 19, 2009)

JayCal said:


> Mind you i'm no fashion guru...but i think these goggles would look cool with your setup
> http://www.electricvisual.com/wp-content/uploads/products/goggles/spherical/EG0510007-BGDC.jpg
> with your jacket at least


I saw those actually. The colors are good but im on the edge about the leaves/flowers lol 

Maybe though

Im looking at the green phenoms right now. They are a little dark though Products | SmithOptics.com

Edit: The smiths seem a little narrow though. I really like the big bug eyed look of the anons and electric. 

Any other good brands besides anon, spy, electric, smith, dragon?


----------



## uh oh a virus (Jan 19, 2011)

http://www.urbanstore1.com/images/EG0510008-BSRC.jpg picture this in lime green. i have the lime green version of these goggles and there amazing.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Stretch your budget a little and you can get:

Vonzipper Feenom Synchro Royal Goggles 2010

I haven't personally tried these, but I do hear good things about the Feenoms on this very forum. Comes with matching Skullcandy Crusher headphones. Can't beat that deal!

By the way, I these goggles match your jacket really well.


----------



## ifresh21 (Oct 19, 2009)

uh oh a virus said:


> http://www.urbanstore1.com/images/EG0510008-BSRC.jpg picture this in lime green. i have the lime green version of these goggles and there amazing.


You mean these?









Do you think that would look good with the helmet and jacket? 



Leo said:


> Stretch your budget a little and you can get:
> 
> Vonzipper Feenom Synchro Royal Goggles 2010
> 
> ...


Idk I think they are a little dark. Black tends to really stand out against all of the color on my jacket. I am not sure if they are spherical either. They kind of look like it but its hard to tell from that angle.


I think I am leaning heavily to electric right now - I like the look and the visibility they are supposed to give you. Are there any other brands with that same style (bug eyed visibility) besides anon...?


The Electric EG2s im looking at are here: EG2 – Corpo Camo | Electric Visual What color do you guys think looks best with the jacket/helmet? Anyone else like the lime? ^

Thanks


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Careful with the EG2. They don't fit with a lot of helmets because they are simply too massive. You might want to look at EG2.5 especially if you have a smallish head. Still pretty massive, but more helmet compatible the the regular 2's.

If you are looking to spend that kind of dough, consider the Oakley splice as well. Peyote block is my favorite for your color scheme.

Oakley Splice Goggles 2011


----------



## ifresh21 (Oct 19, 2009)

Leo said:


> Careful with the EG2. They don't fit with a lot of helmets because they are simply too massive. You might want to look at EG2.5 especially if you have a smallish head. Still pretty massive, but more helmet compatible the the regular 2's.
> 
> If you are looking to spend that kind of dough, consider the Oakley splice as well. Peyote block is my favorite for your color scheme.
> 
> Oakley Splice Goggles 2011



Thanks for the heads up

Don't you think the yellow/red would stand out on that color?

I dont' want to spend 150 but there are usually some good prices on some websites to bring the price down. 100 and something is more reasonable.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

ifresh21 said:


> Don't you think the yellow/red would stand out on that color?


That's the point for me. I like to have a little clash in my colors if I so choose to be fashionable lol.

I used to have an all black setup... Black board, bindings, jacket, pants, and facemask, but I had white boots.


----------



## ifresh21 (Oct 19, 2009)

Leo said:


> That's the point for me. I like to have a little clash in my colors if I so choose to be fashionable lol.
> 
> I used to have an all black setup... Black board, bindings, jacket, pants, and facemask, but I had white boots.


ooh

The oakley splice isn't as big and bug eyed as the electrics though right?


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

ifresh21 said:


> ooh
> 
> The oakley splice isn't as big and bug eyed as the electrics though right?


No, they aren't as big as the EG2 lol... Nothing really is. Great field of vision though. I own the Splices.

Mind you, no goggle will be like looking around with your naked eyes. There will always be some type of obstruction. Some just less than others.


----------



## ifresh21 (Oct 19, 2009)

Leo said:


> No, they aren't as big as the EG2 lol... Nothing really is. Great field of vision though. I own the Splices.
> 
> Mind you, no goggle will be like looking around with your naked eyes. There will always be some type of obstruction. Some just less than others.


So is the EG2 is pretty much the only goggle that is that big and open right? 


Thanks for the super fast responses Leo


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

The Smith I/O is the next best thing. Also, the I/O comes with a hard case and extra lens for night conditions. The case is very nice and the extra lens is very useful:

Smith I/O Goggles 2011

Don't get me wrong, the Splices aren't small by any means. You have to keep in mind that the EG2 is massive. Most goggles look small next to an EG2. This is the reason why it is so hard to find helmets that are compatible with them.


----------



## ifresh21 (Oct 19, 2009)

Leo said:


> The Smith I/O is the next best thing. Also, the I/O comes with a hard case and extra lens for night conditions. The case is very nice and the extra lens is very useful:
> 
> Smith I/O Goggles 2011
> 
> Don't get me wrong, the Splices aren't small by any means. You have to keep in mind that the EG2 is massive. Most goggles look small next to an EG2. This is the reason why it is so hard to find helmets that are compatible with them.


Oooh those are xpensive. Not much color either.


OK So with the help of everyone in this topic(shout out to Leo  ) I have decided on the Electric EG2. I looked around on the internet and a few have had sucess with pro tec helmets (and ones similar to the riot). Andreas wiig has a pro tec riot signature model and a signature electric eg2 as well, so that is a good sign (though that might not mean much)

I think its between


















Opinions?


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

I'm in love the camobis colorway for those. We sold our stock of those really quick. I don't even smoke anymore. Just looks cool.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

the top one because it has a rubbery electric symbol :laugh:


----------



## ifresh21 (Oct 19, 2009)

I reevaluated and I think lime might be better (my bad)









How about the lime? I also did a compilation pic


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Camobis wins for sure. Matches every single color on your jacket.


----------



## JayCal (Nov 27, 2010)

I personally like either blue goggle over the green ones because they still match your jacket and the green on green goggle/helmet combo might be overkill



> Camobis wins for sure. Matches every single color on your jacket.


^ This.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

camobis is the best.


----------



## ifresh21 (Oct 19, 2009)

Ok so I had a little revolution

I found a pic (thank you dogfunk/Roberto) of someone wearing the lime and it looks totally different. I also found a (likely) more accurate pic on dogfunk. After some intense thought I decided to get the lime. I think that was the best I could do in the eg2. Unfortunately, I had to pay full price cause it was one of the only colors I couldn't get for like 100 (someone bought canabis for 99 on ebay just now) :dunno: I have to keep thinking "Don't be cheap Don't be cheap...." to sooth the pain

My pants are a deep but bright green - they match the jacket and not the helmet/goggles. 

I photoshopped the helmet and jacket onto the picture of the guy. Be advised, its a rough edit.


Thanks again for all the help. I hope it works out and any further feedback is always appreciated


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

lol you're really serious about what u buy.


----------



## ifresh21 (Oct 19, 2009)

Haha. Just a little 

Not usually though. Ok maybe sometimes... This is the worst though lol.


----------



## SCARBRO817 (Apr 18, 2011)

i would go with these there still hawkeyes but they would bring in the brown thats in your coat


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

for what its worth (i didnt read most of this thread), the electric EG2's have the best field of vision ive seen on any goggle so far. I bought a pair and absolutely love mine..and they fit perfectly with ZERO gap with my smith maze helmet. Id look into them for your helmet also..or smith I/O

edit: sucks you paid full price for your EG2's..i got mine for 69.99 off whiskeymilitia..


----------

